# Hunting from the ground



## ShawnD (Sep 4, 2019)

Anyone else just hunt from the ground.


----------



## devolve (Sep 4, 2019)

90% of the time. I love it. 

WIND!!!!!!


----------



## baddave (Sep 4, 2019)

check this man out .. he is amazing .....www.waldroppacseat.com  .


----------



## Esau (Sep 4, 2019)

I hunt from the ground. I am expecting a Pac seat from David any day now. He was a bit behind due to shoulder surgery, but he said it is coming soon!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 4, 2019)

I have and still do sometimes.


----------



## Flint Arrow (Sep 4, 2019)

Like Devolve said "Wind,Wind and more Wind.......great way to hunt. Exciting for sure. Nothing is 100%  The wind can drive you crazy but when it gets cool and steady you can simply pop up and the element of  surprise is amazing. I am not a fan of pop up blinds that are well just "popped Up"  If  brushed in heavy months ahead of time yes they will work and keep you dry but they will deteriorate in a short amount of time. Using background cover to melt into and shaded areas with the right wind will work. Using a gillie suit to melt into brush is great if you can trim enough of the fiber from chest and bow arm to shoot your bow. Also natural blinds are great but must be done ahead of time because you can lay down a lot of scent making one. I have made them the day before and got very close to deer but most times this is a negative. If you use a natural blind and background brush with shaded area and also a top on a natural blind helps to shade you even more. Seems deer get use to a natural blind faster than the flat look of a store bought pop up. A natural blind with brush that moves with the wind and a gillie suit is killer in the right stop. I like areas that funnel deer or at lest makes  deer walk in front of me not behind me. These areas are not too hard to find in farm country for sure. Or backed up to a lake or river edge. Dead falls can be brushed in quickly. A top for shade is not rocket  science and the extra effort will help on deer and turkeys. You need to pre scout areas to ground hunt and know what wind you need to go there at the right time. And a little prep with shooting lanes maybe needed. Here is a video i made years ago on this subject, it does not include all about ground hunting because this changes with each region and game hunted but you may find it interesting. and no hunter knows all about anything self included. On the video i do shoot a deer with stone tipped cane arrow and osage bow at 4 yards out of a natural brush blind . But i had a very good steady wind. Wind, Wind and more wind. Here is the link.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 4, 2019)

Good to see you on here Thad ! You have a lot of knowledge to share ! I enjoyed your DVD.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 4, 2019)

Esau said:


> I hunt from the ground. I am expecting a Pac seat from David any day now. He was a bit behind due to shoulder surgery, but he said it is coming soon!


I seen everything but the price on the pac seat. Can you share ?


----------



## baddave (Sep 4, 2019)

Esau said:


> I hunt from the ground. I am expecting a Pac seat from David any day now. He was a bit behind due to shoulder surgery, but he said it is coming soon!


i drove down and met him and spent the day w/ him a couple weeks ago .. we might work together on a product that i'm coming out with.. most impressive man i've ever met


----------



## willie1971 (Sep 4, 2019)

excellent video


----------



## Esau (Sep 4, 2019)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> I seen everything but the price on the pac seat. Can you share ?



He ask that people contact him for pricing. I hate not to give you the info, but I need to respect his wishes and not put the price on a public forum. I do think it is ok for me to tell you I am happy with what I am getting for the money.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 4, 2019)

Esau said:


> He ask that people contact him for pricing. I hate not to give you the info, but I need to respect his wishes and not put the price on a public forum. I do think it is ok for me to tell you I am happy with what I am getting for the money.


Thank you. I emailed him on his website


----------



## devolve (Sep 4, 2019)

I won a waldrop pacseat at the TBG banquet and I love it. I’ve been shooting off of it Daily. You will love it


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 4, 2019)

David Toms has a good review and some good tips with one.


----------



## devolve (Sep 4, 2019)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> David Toms has a good review and some good tips with one.


Great video!!!! I’m gonna make some of those ground spikes.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 4, 2019)

I been using those and or jute string for awhile. I prep a few sight for when the foliage is up and others for when it's down. It pays off, especially in cut overs. Learnt that from Dan Fitzgerald years ago.


----------



## hambone76 (Sep 4, 2019)

I hunt from the ground quite often and have killed a majority of my deer from there, as have my kids. As mentioned before, the wind has to be right.


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 6, 2019)

Ground hunting is as exciting as it gets.  i Usually spend the majority of my season on the ground. I have a Waldrop packseat, actually several, and that’s what I do my business out of.  David is one of the best fellas you’d ever meet and his seat is the best thing going for sitting on the ground. I attached a kwikee kwiver bracket to mine and it works like a charm. I hope I can find the picture.


----------

